# ICD-9 Code - Lynch Syndrome



## kimberlydegrazia (May 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the ICD-9 code for Lynch Syndrome?  The best codes I found are
V84.09, genetic susceptibility to other malignant neoplasm or 758.5, Condition due to autosomal anomaly but want to be absolutely certain.  

Thank you.


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (May 20, 2013)

V84.09.



What is the difference between a chromosome abnormality and a single gene defect?

There are approximately 25,000 genes contained on the 46 chromosomes in each cell of our body. This means that one chromosome contains thousands of genes. A person can have normal chromosomes in number and structure, but still have a disease or condition caused by a mutation in one or more of the genes on the chromosomes. A single gene defect usually does not cause the chromosome structure or number to be abnormal.

Similarly, a person can have normal genes, but, because they have extra copies of genes due to a chromosome abnormality, the extra copies can cause the genes to not work properly.


----------



## mitchellde (May 20, 2013)

ddegraz@comcast.net said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the ICD-9 code for Lynch Syndrome?  The best codes I found are
> V84.09, genetic susceptibility to other malignant neoplasm or 758.5, Condition due to autosomal anomaly but want to be absolutely certain.
> ...



what exactly did the provider document for this patient.


----------



## rafzana (May 24, 2013)

*Cocaine induced Myocardial infarction*

Kindly help me to how to code the cocaine induced MI?
-patient done cath in hospital visit- normal coronaries
-no hx of CAD
-abuser of cocaine
-discharge dx says cocaine induced myocardial infarction with unremarkable coronary
arteries, felt to be due to vasospasm.

My concern is : 
-is its considered as poisoning?
-is this MI can be coded as normal MI code?
-or Code only coronary vasospasam?

Kindly help me to find out a solution for this scenario.


----------



## mitchellde (May 24, 2013)

it is coded as poisoning by coacaine first listed, then the acute MI second then the cocaine intoxication last.  The provider stated infarction so that is what is coded.  The infarction is the result of the vasospasm which is the result of the poisoning.


----------

